# Power Sound Audio (PSA)



## Reefdvr27 (Aug 1, 2012)

I noticed an advertisement for the new PSA subwoofers, but I did not see a thread. I ordered dual XV-15's and I cannot wait to receive them. Anyone else place an order?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

We do not have an official thread for it yet - PSA has just recently become a sponsor. I have not seen any other threads where someone mentioned ordering from them - which I am sure will change very soon.

Since you are the first, you should totally start an official thread with your impresions!


----------



## Reefdvr27 (Aug 1, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> We do not have an official thread for it yet - PSA has just recently become a sponsor. I have not seen any other threads where someone mentioned ordering from them - which I am sure will change very soon.
> 
> Since you are the first, you should totally start an official thread with your impresions!


Official it is. I should be receiving them as soon as they ship mid August. They have been delayed, so another two weeks till they arrive.


----------

